# Normal to have different nail colors?



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Dogs often have some black nails, some white nails and some that are both! Not a worry at all, and it makes trimming nails a whole lot easier when they're white....you can see the quick and learn where to trim so you don't make them bleed!


----------

